# SPS-Forum: Forumsregeln



## Markus (16 April 2014)

Hallo Forenbesucher,

 die Betreiber und Moderatoren des SPS-Forums haben sich in den letzten Monaten über die Umsetzung einheitlicher Forenregeln die Köpfe zerbrochen.
 Das Ergebnis dieser Arbeit seht ihr in folgenden Beitrag.

 Um sicherzustellen das alle User diese Regeln lesen, verstehen und akzeptieren werden diese in folgenden Schritten eingeführt:

 1. Ab Heute: Dieser Beitrag wird in allen Foren eingetragen und oben fest gehalten.
 2. Ab dem 24.04.2014 wird eine Funktion im Forum aktiviert die alle User beim anmelden auffordert die Regeln zu lesen und zu bestätigen. Ein Anmelden ist nur noch möglich wenn die Regeln akzeptiert wurden.
 3. Ab dem 02.06.2014 wird dieser Beitrag wieder entfernt, die Regeln sind dann in die Forensoftware eingebunden und über einen Menüpunkt ereichbar.

 Auf diesen Beitrag kann nicht geantwortet werden.
 Im "Stammtisch" befindet sich eine Kopie dieses Beitrags auf den geantwortet werden kann, dort ist eine Diskussion möglich.

 Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis und eine schöne Zeit im Forum mit den neuen Forenregeln!
 Markus




 Version 1.03 vom 15.04.2014




> *SPS-Forum – Regeln und Bedingungen
> *​
> *1. Verhalten im Forum*
> 
> ...


----------

